# DW Review - DoDo Juice Release the Grease Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW DoDo Juice Release the Grease Review*

1st up big thanks to Dom at Dodo Juice for sending out the products to try.

Something a little different today and the start of a few DoDo juice reviews coming up.

Dodo juice are a brand which we all know and love in the detailing community and i am sure that all of us have at least one Dodo Juice wax sitting in our cupboards :thumb:

For more information on Dodo Juice products have a quick look here:http://www.dodojuice.com/

I am looking at Release the Grease engine cleaner today.... Normally i would use a strong APC solution for this kind of job and have never tried a dedicated degreasing product before so it should be interesting.

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a somewhat dumpy looking HDPE bottle and was supplied with a spray head (more on that later), all the pertinent information and more could be found on the label and there was no mistaking the Dodo branding.

The actual liquid was kind of a brown/orange colour and smelled pretty pleasantly of citrus fruits.

*Dodo Juice say:
*
*A very high performance degreaser/cleaner for engine bays and other grimy areas/components.

A useful addition to the range and potent enough to already earn itself a few YouTube videos.

Watch grease and dirt start flowing from the moment it hits.*

So all sounds good there :thumb:

*The Method:*

I am ashamed to say that i had not cleaned my engine bay in a while and it was looking pretty grubby so its a great test of the product :thumb:

So here it is , 2ltrs of throbbing Nissan diesel power in all its glory and looking pretty grubby 



So now you lot have stopped laughing onto the test ....:lol:

I was aware that the product could be diluted 1-1 if required but for this test i am using it neat.

The Release the Grease was sprayed liberally around the engine bay paying special attention to the more dirty areas (at this point the spray head fell apart and had to be replaced with one i had knocking around so it might be worth having a word with your suppliers guys)



It was then left to dwell for 5 mins before attacking the surfaces with a brush, 
The treated areas foamed up pretty well and you could really see the chod starting to lift off.



The engine bay was then rinsed off with the open end of the hose and the pressure turned down by half :thumb:



So we were already looking cleaner:thumb:

I then decided to attack the parts again with a brush using the remnants of the Release the Grease that remained.



This was followed up with another rinse with the hose pipe.

All the surfaces were then dried using a couple of clean MF cloths



The plastics were then dressed with some trim dressing to improve the finish




I have to say i was really impressed with the results :thumb:

*Price:*

£8.95 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/DODO-JUICE-RELEASE-THE-GREASE-degreaser

Thinking about value i used about 100ml for the entire engine bay clean so a little goes a long way so you should get 5 uses out of the bottle .... But wait..... It can also be diluted 1-1 so it would be more like 10 uses and judging by the performance it would actually work really well diluted :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

I really will when i get round to my next engine bay clean up so probably next year :lol:

*Conclusion:*

Dodo Juice Release the Grease is a really effective degreaser and engine bay cleaner, it smells nice and represents good value for money.

For the occasional detailer/enthusiast its an ideal product to have in the cupboard although a professional who would use it alot could find better value out there.



Next time you are planning an engine bay clean up and want a product that does the biz give Release the Grease a go:thumb:

*Thanks for reading*

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

